# 7.1 Audio analog connection



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

For the analog outputs 7.1 those that are running them For blu ray or plan to run them what cables are you running what would you recommend. Belden 1694A Belden 1505F Belden 1505A are a few iam looking at Thanks


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

You haven't gotten any responses to your question because it's really not clear. The Belden cables you've mentioned are all 75 ohm coaxial cable designed for RF applications, but they could be used for digital audio coaxial outputs from Blu-ray Disk players or HD DVR's having digital audio coax outputs. However, they are not very flexible. 
As to analog outputs -- I'm not too sure as to what you're asking about.


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

I am going to run 7.1 audio out on a BDP-51FD to the 7.1 input on an SR8500 to use the new master audio available on blu ray disc., as my receiver does not have HDMI and can not decode the new formats, i need the bd player to do all the decoded and send the signal over 7.1 to the receiver. 

so i am in need of 8 cables (7.1) for the connection. I wanted the input as to which cables are best for the application. i know i have to make them and put on Canare "True 75 ohm" RCA connectors so iam going to buy the cable. but which cable is the question? I hear the Belden 89259 is a good cable?


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

o and flexible cable is not important for my app


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

?? Why do you feel you need such elaborate cables. Granted, you have a fine receiver and Blu-ray player, but the cables you are describing are overkill, just as would be Monster cables. There are any number of vendors of quality coax cables, or for that matter, audio cables, that will do the job very well. You can go over to AVSForum and ask the question, and some snobs will advise you to get high priced cables and other, more practically inclined experts will tell you it's totally unneccesary.

On the other hand, you can save yourself a bundle of money by buying an optical cable at Wal-Mart and letting the receiver do the decoding.  You'll have every bit as good sound.


----------



## Altcool (Jun 11, 2007)

Cholly said:


> On the other hand, you can save yourself a bundle of money by buying an optical cable at Wal-Mart and letting the receiver do the decoding.  You'll have every bit as good sound.


First if you noticed in my other post the receiver can not decode the audio formats of blu ray, optical would only allow 5.1 and will not sound as good 7.1 DTS-HD Master audio over analog! Second I make my own cables and choose to use quality materials. Better than buying store made over priced moster cables that are of less quality.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Cholly said:


> You can go over to AVSForum and ask the question, and some snobs will advise you to get high priced cables


I doubt it. The vast majority of members at AVS know where to get great cables on the cheap. They also know what snake oil is.



Altcool said:


> Second I make my own cables and choose to use quality materials. Better than buying store made over priced moster cables that are of less quality.


Probably true, but NOBODY advocates buying store made over priced monster cables. You'd be hard pressed to make your own cables that are equal to the quality of cables at places like monoprice or bluejeans and still save money.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Altcool said:


> First if you noticed in my other post the receiver can not decode the audio formats of blu ray, optical would only allow 5.1 and will not sound as good 7.1 DTS-HD Master audio over analog! Second I make my own cables and choose to use quality materials. Better than buying store made over priced moster cables that are of less quality.


In reading the specs for the SR8500, I didn't see any indication that it won't handle 7.1, which is why I suggested using optical cable. As to DTS-HD Master audio, I understand your point. That being the case, as noted by Spartanstew, I'd certainly suggest checking monoprice.com -- they offer excellent cables at modest prices. Bluejeans cable (www.bluejeanscable.com) offers 8 channel bundled cables using Belkin 1694A or 1505F cable and Canare connectors or Belkin LC-1 cable (made exclusively for Blue Jeans) and Taversoe connectors. They aren't cheap, but are less expensive by far than Monster and every bit as good.


----------

